
Show HN: Simple guide to build TWS API on AWS EC2 instance - chad_strategic
https://www.strategic-options.com/insight/2020/02/23/simple-guide-to-build-tws-api-on-aws-ec2-instance/
======
chad_strategic
This is a very simple guide on how to build an IB trading algo on EC2. So you
can do your day job, while your algo trades during the day. :)

